# Black Label lighter



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Anybody see the ad in the new CA for the Black Label lighters? Specifically the picture of the one that delivers a flat flame somehow? 

Bummer this is the last mag in the subscription I let expire, it's one of the best ones I can remember seeing.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

It's this one, I have to see it in person.

http://www.integral-style.com/blacklabel/LBL500.jpg


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Looks cool. I would like to try it out as I dont own a nice lighter.

That's funny, I said the same thing about the recent issue. Usually I'm not a fan of CA, but this issue was very good. The Havana travel guide was a great read!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

I tried to find them for sale but couldn't find any. How much are they going for?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

This all I could find on it, You could try calling them and find out more info maybe? Very cool looking lighters.

INTEGRAL LOGISTICS - NEW! BLACK LABEL COLLECTION


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

JPinDC said:


> It's this one, I have to see it in person.
> 
> http://www.integral-style.com/blacklabel/LBL500.jpg


Lol, I just realized the picture was from the site...


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

The ad in CA lists all dealers by state.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

anybody found out how much they cost? and how they really look? those pictures look more like bad 3d renders


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

Find a Store - Black Label Retailers in Your Area

I just got an answer from integral-style.com giving me directions to the retailers.

apparently they run between $29.95 and $99.95

Black Label Lighters from Integral Logistics

I asked them for a video or something on how the flame works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks neat, but I'm skeptical that it's any more useful than any other torch lighter...


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

prolly, but i'd like to see it work nonetheless


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

they look nice and I would like to see it for myself, but if they act like any of my Colibri's I had in the past then I don't want it. would love to watch Bryan Glynn from CigarObsession do a test run on these. Still lovin my Xikar EXII and Ronson Jetlite


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

still waiting for my new (and first) ronson jetlite to arrive (monday me hopes). But i do like how these look.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Mihaipocorschi said:


> still waiting for my new (and first) ronson jetlite to arrive (monday me hopes). But i do like how these look.


my Ronson Jetlite still works great Mihai, had it for a few years now. I keep one in the car, if I lose it it won't hurt my pocket. I noticed RiteAid carries them if anyone needs one.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

> Hi Mihai,
> 
> You can purchase online through one of our authorized retailers,
> Lighters Direct - Cigar Lighters, Zippo Lighters, Cigar Cutters, Engraved Lighters 800-768-0047 or E-Lighters - Cigar Lighters, Zippo Lighters, Cigarette Cases, Ashtrays & Cigar Cutters and have it sent to your NY
> ...


There you go. Attached the picture they sent me.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

lol forgive the huge picture. didn't seem so big in the email preview  if anybody objects I'll resize it.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Received an email yesterday, this lighter is now being sold at Jack Schwartz


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw and held one of these yesterday but for $100 or anywhere even around $40 I will pass. Neat but it doesn't do anything my Ronson or any Xikar won't do


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hopperb said:


> I saw and held one of these yesterday but for $100 or anywhere even around $40 I will pass. Neat but it doesn't do anything my Ronson or any Xikar won't do


Did it actually do a flat flame like the pics show?


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

It does throw the flat flame and part of what I didn't like was that you can barely see the flame once it comes out of the lighter.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

M.S.R.P. is $99.95

The flat flame is said to not burn the sides of a connecticut wrapper while you are lighting it.

And Bill it is hard seeing the flame of any butane lighter because the flame is blue and is more transparent in the daytime. 

I have used this lighter and I can tell you it is a cool little lighter. I'm sure if you do some serching around you can find it for under $9o.oo. And if you really look hard you can find it for under $70.00 before tax.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

I see the flame on all my other lighters just fine but on this one probably due it being flat it seems to also be much thinner so harder to see... I'm sure it will work just fine it was merely an observation


----------



## lighterusa_com (Nov 15, 2011)

We got the Black Label lighters in and they look and fire really nice. We give a nice discount and shipping is always Free.

lighterusa_com


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

@lighterusa_com
maybe you could make a video of them and take some pictures with the flame on. im really interested in seeing how "flat" it actually is.


----------



## SmokeandMirrors (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got this lighter yesterday. This thing is sweet! I felt the same way, I wanted to see it in person but couldn't find one. I found a video of it on Buylighters dot com. I can't link it, but just search for, "El Presidente" on the site page. The flame is hard to see in the video, but you can see how thin it is. It's better in person, the video doesn't do the flame justice. i got it for under the 90 and with free shipping, i'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## ashwarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been using mine for about two months now. and i am really liking the flat flame. Its my favorite lighter i own


----------



## SmokeandMirrors (Nov 29, 2011)

Agreed


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

We put a video of the lighter in action at: http://www.buylighters.com/Black-Label-El-Presidente-Flat-Torch-Flame-Lighter_p_1441.html


----------

